# Gamers in Philly Area



## d20doug (May 13, 2006)

Looking to join or start a group in the NW Philly area (I'm in Blue Bell - so a sane driving distance).  My preferences are for a broad range of games with RPGs being the core.  d20 based games are my preferred due to time constraints, though I'm open for good gaming in general.  I can host and I can travel.

You can also e-mail me at d20doug@msn.com


----------



## grogg (Jun 10, 2006)

d20doug said:
			
		

> Looking to join or start a group in the NW Philly area (I'm in Blue Bell - so a sane driving distance).  My preferences are for a broad range of games with RPGs being the core.  d20 based games are my preferred due to time constraints, though I'm open for good gaming in general.  I can host and I can travel.
> 
> You can also e-mail me at d20doug@msn.com





I live in West Chester PA.  Not sure if that works for you.  It's outside of Philly.  East of it.


----------



## d20doug (Jun 10, 2006)

*Philly gaming*

I'll reply to you via e-mail - let's chat as we may be able to work something out or I can link you up with some folks in the area that I know.


----------

